# Knoxville's here!!!!!!



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

My cinnicot pinto Knoxville. I picked him up today.

























Hiding in my OH's hair.









Bedtime.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Ssoooooo keeeeyyuuuttteee!!


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

What a handome lad! bet you are so pleased


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hes beautiful!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwwwww! What a little cutie-pie! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

He is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

He's such a cutie!!! Im unbelievably jealous of your camera skills!!! My pics come out rubbish!


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Awww he is lush:001_wub:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

hi hun he is adorable a lovely colour.he is the same colour as oscar.can i ask how he got his name so unusual.also have pmd you about addy cant wait to get my wheel.kazxx


----------

